

Netflix for select Android devices now available - martingordon
http://blog.netflix.com/2011/05/normal-0-false-false-false-en-us-x-none.html

======
CrazedGeek
It was a little hidden, so here are the devices it supports:

1\. HTC Incredible with Android 2.2

2\. HTC Nexus One with Android 2.2, 2.3

3\. HTC Evo 4G with Android 2.2

4\. HTC G2 with Android 2.2

5\. Samsung Nexus S with Android 2.3.

~~~
Nemisis7654
I want to point out that it is running on certain rooted devices as well. I am
running CyanogenMod 7.0.3 (with Android 2.3.3) on the Original Droid and it
runs fine.

~~~
hnsmurf
Did you get an apk or something?

~~~
CrazedGeek
He probably installed it off the Market- I can see and install it on my CM7
Nook Color, but it doesn't run.

~~~
bostonvaulter2
I installed it and ran it from the Market on CM7.03 on my HTC Incredible.

------
PetrolMan
I just tried this and I'm honestly amazed at the quality of the video over 3G.
There was a bit of blockiness but nothing too bad and no stuttering at all.

------
ramidarigaz
If they can make it available for Android, can we have it for Linux in
general? That's the one thing holding me back from renewing my subscription.

~~~
minalecs
they've already announced HTML5 support with chrome and native client.

~~~
mortenjorck
How do they plan to do content protection in the <video> tag?

~~~
minalecs
thats what I think they are using native client for security/DRM

<http://code.google.com/p/nativeclient/>

------
desigooner
If Android tablets are to succeed with consumers, it's apps like Netflix which
will prove instrumental in the uptake. One of the few reasons I went for iPad
2 vs. an Android tablet is Netflix support. Even HP TouchPad promises Netflix
streaming when it'll launch and Windows Phone + iPhone already support Netflix
streaming.

------
minalecs
direct link to market
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.netflix.mediaclien...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.netflix.mediaclient)

------
cdmckay
Looks like this is only for US-based Netflix customers? It's not showing up in
the Market for me (I'm on a N1 with Android 2.3).

~~~
mhd
Yeah, just like with iOS devices. Probably because it would be too confusing
for potential downloaders who then couldn't access it anyways due to blocked
IPs.

Never mind that it's still legal to cross borders with your phones/tablets.
Couldn't watch netflix on my iPad when I was in the US recently, unless I go
through all the trouble of changing my market place (which requires a US
credit card yadda yadda).

------
sathyabhat
Link is broken - and page cannot be found on the blog either.

> Page not found > Sorry, the page you were looking for in the blog The
> Official Netflix Blog does not exist.

(result of blogger outage?)

------
zbowling
They write a native app for Android, but iPhone/iPad gets the crappy web app
that tries to pretend it's native stuffed in a UIWebView. I swear that thing
has the worst UX experience ever.

~~~
tsuraan
If it makes you feel better, their native app for Android is pretty broken
too. The most obvious problem is that it can't rotate; the app only runs in
vertical mode. The first page it brings you to is the login page; you flip
your phone open to get at the keyboard, and the app doesn't rotate. I've never
seen that before, anywhere. The rest of the app is the same way; all vertical.

Different screens seem to have trouble refreshing, also. The search screen,
for example, sometimes won't show search results when you search. Instead, it
sends you back to the home screen after searching. You can flip back to the
search screen, and your results are there, so it's working, but just in an
amusingly buggy manner.

Aside from the obvious UI bugs, the actual core functionality (streaming
Netflix) seems pretty solid. I haven't played with it much, and since my phone
(G2) doesn't have HDMI out I'm not sure how much I will use it, but it seems
to fulfill its core purpose pretty well. It's an amusing toy to have, anyhow.

~~~
apress
Rotates perfectly on my nexus s with 2.3.4

------
anigbrowl
How long until there's a browser extension/plugin/app/thing, I wonder?

------
zacharypinter
Looking forward to this showing up on the Xoom.

